# Rear wheel clunking noise



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm getting kind of a clunking type noise sometimes while on a pedal stroke. Thought it might be the bottom bracket or rear wheel. I decided to go the easy route first and put on a extra set of wheels.

Noise stopped. Okay, so now I narrowed it down to the rear wheel. I have Neuvation R28's (bladed spokes). Took off the cassette, greased the cassette body. 

The noise sometimes sounds kind of sounds like if I were to take a tool and tap on the spokes. Just for the hell of it, I lightly WD-40'd where the spokes cross.

Took the bike out for a ride, noise is still there. Could the noise be in the cassette body (pawls)?

I know noise like this can be hard to pin point but at least I know that it is definitely in the rear wheel.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

before going crazy looking for a mechanical cause consider that it *might* be related to your pedaling cadence. I'm not saying it is, but often at higher pedaling cadences, there's a break in the rhythm which allows the wheel to overrun a bit taking the load off the pawls. Then when you catch back up it makes a clunk when the pawls re-engage.

If it's only happening when riding easy on flat ground, but is quiet when pushing at lower rpms, that might be the issue.

The other common cause is a stiff link coming through the RD and around the cassette, This cab=n cause a deep clunking sound, and occurs roughly every third pedal revolution. Check the chain by back pedaling slowly while holding the lower pulley forward a bit to slacken the lower loop. Look for any link that doesn't straighten immediately as it leaves the pulley.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Usually happens at slow speed on the down stroke and when I'm starting a hard pedal stroke.

Also, I rode 25 miles today with my spare set of wheels and it didn't happen one time. That's what is making me think it's got to be the wheel.


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

It might be the wheel, but consider that as long as there's tension in the upper loop of the chain, the freehub mechanism doesn't move, it's kept pulled forward against the engaged pawls. Internal movement and a backing off of the pawls only happens when the upper loop goes slack allowing the wheel to overrun the cassette. 

If it's happening somewhat in rhythm with your cadence, especially after the pedals pass the 12/6 o'clock position it could still be somehow cadence related.

Of course it could be a real hub problem, but I always try to eliminate other possibilities before taking stuff apart.

Among the hub problems one of the most likely is a broken axle, which is flexing forward at the peak power point. QR axles are a PIA diagnostically because the skewer holds them together masking the problem. Remove the skewer and feel for any flex between the right and left ends of the axle.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

It can happen a couple of ways. One is when I'm stopped and then start a pedal stroke. I might get a partial pedal stroke and then "clunk". Or it will happen when I stop a pedal stroke, coast and then resume my pedal stroke.

Seems to happen a lot more on the left pedal stroke. Don't know if this is just a coincidence or part of the problem.

Very frustrating.

I appreciate all your help, I know it's pretty hard for you to diagnose over the good old interweb.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I've come across a very similar issue today. Checked from rim, spokes to freehub, and I'm just left with something within the hub.

Bit late tonight to peep the bike, but am already dreading that it might be the axle issue stated above since it's an old wheel.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

redondoaveb said:


> It can happen a couple of ways. One is when I'm stopped and then start a pedal stroke. I might get a partial pedal stroke and then "clunk". Or it will happen when I stop a pedal stroke, coast and then resume my pedal stroke.
> 
> Seems to happen a lot more on the left pedal stroke. Don't know if this is just a coincidence or part of the problem.



How many miles are on your cassette? Does it happen in the whole range of gears, or only on the high or middle or low cogs? It might be a worn cassette. Could also be a loose lockring, but given the swapping you have done that is unlikely

Is there any slippage with the the noise, or does the chain maintain tension when it makes the noise? If there is a bit of slippage, it might be the pawls in the freehub, perhaps coming from a lack of proper lubrication. One of the pawls might be just a bit sticky, leading to slippage every once in a while.


----------



## velorider (Feb 4, 2007)

I think it could be a loose axle or bearings. This happens to my White Ind. rear hub and then I tighten the axle and it goes away. Try this before anything major.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Finally found where the problem is. Changed out my freehub with my spare, off my extra set of wheels. All is fine. 

When I get a chance, I'll clean up the faulty one and check the pawls and spring.

Thanks to everyone for their input.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm getting ready to tear apart and see if I can figure out what the problem with my freehub is. I would assume a sticking pawl? Upon re-assembly, should I use a light weight grease or a heavy oil to lube the spring and pawls? Any suggestions on a specific lube?

Even my spare freehub makes the clunking noise once in a while, not bad like the one I took off, but still annoying. Anybody else have this problem? 

Curious, does anyone make an aftermarket freehub that is better quality than the stock Sram? I should say I have a Sram cassette, not sure who made the freehub, it's a Neuvation wheel.


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

Either a *light *grease or heavy oil is fine. The key is thick or sticky enough to stay put, yet soft or thin enough so it cannot build up or fill in base of the ramps which could cause slippage under torque.

I'll refrain from making a recommendation for a good freehub lube, because of the obvious conflict of interest.

Freehubs are usually made by the same folks who made the rest of the hub. usually you have no choice about replacements, since there's no standards for the freehub/hub interface. I don't know if Neuvation has their own hubs made for them, or if they use someone else's stock hub.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

FBinNy. Thanks for the info. Took the spring and pawls off and cleaned everything up. Can't see any obvious signs of why the freehub would have skipped. Guess I'll grease/oil it up, put it back on and see what happens. 

I might drop a line to Neuvation and see if this has been an on going issue.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, took freehubs off both wheels, cleaned everything up and re-installed, lubing with 90 weight gear oil. Hope this is the proper lube!

Getting ready to go for a test ride. If my hub locks up, anyone I can call for a ride? :biggrin5:

FREE BEER! :thumbsup:


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

It's just the pawls, and nothing to worry about. I use a heavier grease on mine, and it makes it happen more, but it keeps the freewheel whisper quiet.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Tried 90 weight gear to lube the pawls, seemed to work okay for a while then started to hear the ratcheting noise getting louder with every ride. Took out the freehub, dry as a bone. Okay, that didn't work. :nonod:

Had some lithium grease, figured why not try it. Freehub was whisper quiet as far as the ratcheting but the pawls stick really bad. Grease is too thick. :mad2:

Anybody have a recommendation for a thin grease? Has anyone tried Buzzy's Slick Honey grease? 

I know the noise shouldn't be damaging anything (I hope), but it sure is annoying. :incazzato:


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

redondoaveb said:


> Tried 90 weight gear to lube the pawls, seemed to work okay for a while then started to hear the ratcheting noise getting louder with every ride. Took out the freehub, dry as a bone. Okay, that didn't work. :nonod:
> 
> Had some lithium grease, figured why not try it. Freehub was whisper quiet as far as the ratcheting but the pawls stick really bad. Grease is too thick. :mad2:
> 
> ...


Use Phil Tenacious Oil, or Chain-L. Both have a tacking agent (glue) to keep them where they belong.

If you prefer grease, Lubriplate 630a (the most common grade) or Superlube grease will both work if you only apply a thin film.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

FBinNY said:


> Use Phil Tenacious Oil, or Chain-L. Both have a tacking agent (glue) to keep them where they belong.


PM'd you.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Fewwhub lube*



redondoaveb said:


> Tried 90 weight gear to lube the pawls, seemed to work okay for a while then started to hear the ratcheting noise getting louder with every ride. Took out the freehub, dry as a bone. Okay, that didn't work. :nonod:
> 
> Had some lithium grease, figured why not try it. Freehub was whisper quiet as far as the ratcheting but the pawls stick really bad. Grease is too thick.
> 
> Anybody have a recommendation for a thin grease? Has anyone tried Buzzy's Slick Honey grease?


Here's what I've been using for decades in applications where you want a very stable lube that isn't too thick. I put a thin layer of light grease (currently using Slick50 One Grease but there are many others) and then dribble some oil on it. The oil and grease easily mix together to make something much thicker than gear lube but much thinner than grease. For me this has worked great in freehubs and derailleur pulleys.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Kerry Irons said:


> Here's what I've been using for decades in applications where you want a very stable lube that isn't too thick. I put a thin layer of light grease (currently using Slick50 One Grease but there are many others) and then dribble some oil on it. The oil and grease easily mix together to make something much thicker than gear lube but much thinner than grease. For me this has worked great in freehubs and derailleur pulleys.


Thanks for the tip, hadn't thought about thinning the grease, just figured there must be some miracle grease on the market


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I really like the sound of a freewheel ratchet


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

MarvinK said:


> I really like the sound of a freewheel ratchet


Then you would like my wheel. Actually, the ratcheting isn't loud, it's the damn clunking :cryin:


----------

